# Wheelie oder Manual zuerst lernen?



## madmaxaka (25. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag,
übe schon seit gut einem Jahr verbissen den Wheelie.
Bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Wheelie eig Grundvorraussetzung ist für den Manual, da man nach meinem bisherigen Erachtens am besten lernt den gewissen Punkt zu erwischen an dem sich das MTB im Gleichgewicht befindet.

Würde den Wheelie natürlich gerne können, aber vor allem will ich den Manual beherrschen.

Mittlerweile stelle ich mir die Frage ob es nicht klüger ist direkt mit dem Üben des Manuals zu beginnen.

Bitte lyncht mich nicht, ich hab in der SUFU und über Google nichts eindeutiges gefunden 

Ich glaube dass mir das Üben des Manuals mehr bringt in Sachen Gleichgewicht.

Beim Wheelie ist es ja so, dass man seinen Hintern auf dem Sattel hat und eben nicht so viel ausrichten kann mit seinem Körpergewicht wie beim Manual, wenn es darum geht das Rad im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Stattdessen arbeitet man vor allem mit dosiertem Anziehen der Hinterradbremse oder man pedaliert.

Beim Manual sollte man ja versuchen nur mit seinem Körpergewicht das Rad im Gleichgewicht zu halten.

Was denkt ihr darüber? Mit welcher Technik habt ihr begonnen?
Dankeschön,
mfg madmaxaka


----------



## CONNEX8M (25. Mai 2013)

Hey Wheelie geht auch im Stehen ;-))

Üb was du möchtest und vor allem, was dir liegt. 1 Jahr Wheelie üben und es klappt immer noch nicht?

Klar ist nicht einfach aber so nach 8 - 12 Wochen solltest du es einfach können.

Tip!

Sattel runter, vorn aufs kleinste Kettenrad, hinten so auf 22 - 24. 

Arme beim hochziehen des Bikes gestreckt halten, Füße auf den Pedalaußenkanten, Knie öffnen für mehr Gleichgewicht. Und vor allem, hinten bleiben und nicht nach vorn lehnen. 

Die Hinterradbremse macht den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich kann den Wheelie perfekt und kann sagen, dass es in Sachen Gleichgewicht sehr sehr viel bringt, alleine schon, weil man lernt mit den Beinen auszugleichen. Manual ist allerdings so ne Sache, weil man hier alles gelernte wieder vergessen muss: ohne Bremse, nur mit Hintern ausgleichen. Auch kann ich dir den Tipp geben, dass es sehr viel bringt einen kurzen Vorbau und einen breiten Lenker zu montieren


----------



## grOObie (25. Mai 2013)

Ich sag mal der Manual ist deutlich schwerer. 
Die Geometrie macht sehr viel aus und lässt sich schon durch kleinste Änderungen bei Lenkerposition, Vorbaulänge etc. deutlich beeinflussen.
Mir hatten derzeit die Tipps geholfen:
- leicht bergauf üben und/oder die ganze Zeit ganz leicht die Hinterbremse schleifen lassen
- Die Arme gestreckt lassen
- Den Rücken grade (vor allem: Nicht in der Hüfte wegknicken)
- Mit dem Lenker lenken. Klingt paradox, ist aber so.
- Die Balance bringen die Knie

Ich fürchte, (sorry ) wenns länger dauert ist das das Ü30 Syndrom ^^ (das Einrädig fahren ist mir auch schon mit mitte 20 schwer gefallen zu lernen, heute hängts wenn KEIN Rad mehr am Boden ist )


...ach ja, wo ich das Foto sehe, ganz wichtig: Nach VORNE schauen, nicht auf das Vorderrad.


----------



## madmaxaka (25. Mai 2013)

danke für die antworten.
jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke ist 1 jahr quatsch gewesen.
hab vllt 3 monate immer mal wieder trainiert.

und mir ist aufgefallen, dass es auch falsch gewesen sein könnte, dass ich den wheelie mit hintern aufm sattel trainiert habe, da man dadurch halt wie bereits erwähnt seinen körper nicht gut einsetzen kann um in balance zu bleiben, sondern nur die möglichkeiten der hinterradbremse und des pedalierens dafür hat.

das heißt entweder ich versuch den wheelie zu üben im stand wie CONNEX8M rät, oder ich mach jetzt mit dem manual weiter.

kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es nochmal ne ecke schwieriger ist den wheelie im stand zu üben als den manual.
in bezug auf den manual hab ich ein gutes video gefunden, welches einen tipp gibt womit man ihn vereinfach kann.
wie Ampeldruecker bereits erwähnt hat, ist ein kurzer vorbau günstig.
mein enduro hat einen 50 mm vorbau und eine lange oberrohrlänge.

hier erstmal das video: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RGHQMCWCsc"]How to Manual with a Bike: A few key tricks for fast progress - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier wird tatsächlich der vorbau um 180° gedreht und montiert, um den lenker näher zum körper zu bringen.
das vereinfacht das hochziehen immens.
wenn man den manual dann mit gedrehtem vorbau beherrscht, wird der vorbau wieder richtig rum montiert und geübt bis man den manual auch so kann.
das sollte dann aber erheblich schneller gehen.

nach dem manual könnte man dann halt den wheelie im stand üben.


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2013)

Mir erging es so damals, dass die Wheelie-Technik mit dem dosierten Einsatz der Hinterradbremse meine Manual-Technik versaut hat, da ich da auch immer mit der HR-Bremse rumzuckelte mit sehr hohem Vorderrad anstatt wie die BMXer nur mit Gewichtsverlagerung und Beinarbeit das VR beim Manual oben zu halten - also mein Tipp: Nur Manual lernen erstmal, den braucht man im Trail mehr


----------



## BenutzerAndi (8. Juni 2013)

hui der Typ im Video kann, aber das mit dem Vorbau finde ich echt kurios. Wenns hilft fein. Fänd interessant von wem zu hören der es versucht hat. 

Hab als die Sonne kam mal ein bißchen rumgespielt und weiter den Manual geübt. Ich fürchte bis der richtig sitzt dauert es noch mindestens ne Saison aber Spaß macht es .....


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Juni 2013)

Nettes Video.
Also ich lese hier schon die ganze Zeit mit und probiere und probiere aber ich bekomme mein Vorderrad einfach nicht hoch. Auch wenn ich bewusst mitm Hintern mich nach hinten werfe- nix passiert.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wenn ich das Vorderrad ein Stück hoch bekomme, schieb/drück ich dann quasi das Hinterrad weiter nach vorne mit den Füßen?

Bisschen blöd formuliert, aber ich weiß es grad nicht zu beschreiben


----------



## harbourmastah (11. Juni 2013)

wheeli leicht bergauf üben......reintreten,hochziehen,reintreten,balance halten auf Sattel mit bremsen...........manual am besten leicht abschüssig.....mit seinem gewicht nach hinten verlagern und den lenker mitziehen(als würde man sich nach hinten fallen lassen) und dann nur noch üben üben und das mit dem gewicht ausgleichen (mit beine) ......fertig ist der manual.......ich kann die nicht sagen wie lange ich gebraucht habe da ich bereits mit 13Jahren ca. nen wheeli kann und der manual langsam dazu kam......viel spass beim üben und nicht fie gedult verlieren!!


----------

